# Pllease send thoughts to my dogs, I'm terrified.



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Please pray and send good thoughts for my dogs, please. I am terrified something bad is going to happen.

I am in Bali. My dogs are back home in Australia. I fly home Thursday night at 11Pm and I'll be home Friday mornng, it's Tuesday afternoon noon. 

My IDIOT older brother has done something very very frigging stupid and the police may raid out house. I have my friendly Lab x free roaming of the yard. I have Serenity, my Kelpie x who is on her zipline, who is a bloody damn bite risk! and I know how storys add up when police meet a unfriendly dog. This is Australia.. I don't know if they would hurt her if she is restrained.. but i know she will be barking/trying to bite. 

The good thing is, my friend has put them in a kennel. I'm worried Serenity might try and jump the kennel as she is a jumper.. There is a tarp over the kennel but I don't know how securely it's held down. I didn't think this was going to happen so I didn't secure it %100 like i should have. I then worry what if they dig out? The set up where Serenity is on the zipline will need to happen if they dig out.. I am sure Serenity would stay in the yard but I don't know..

I am scared shitless I am going to go home to one less dog. I'm mainly scared for Serenity. She hasn't had any exercise so I worry she may try and jump. I'm worried about the noise they will make in the kennel but thats not my biggest problem, I just hope they don't escape it. I worry my brother will put her back on the zipline and let him roam.

I am scared. I am miles away from home, I wont be home for a few more days. I am worried something bad will happen in regards to Serenity. I am hurting so badly right now. I can't do anything. She's my heart and I'm terrified. Sunny is friendly so I don't need to worry as much but she isn't friendly.

PLEASE send good/positive thoughts.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way , hope all remain safe.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Bless your heart. How awful for you to be so worried and so far from your babies. I'll certainly be sending good thoughts to you and your dogs that all will be well when you get to them. Please let us know.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know you must have been so looking forward to this holiday and now it's basically ruined by worry.
Can you email/phone your friend and beg her to go back and securely tie down the tarp? Or even would she take the dogs to her place just for a couple of days till you are back. Failing that, could she take them to some of your other family or even a boarding kennel, just anything to get them out of harms way?
Good luck, I really hope it all turns out fine.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

I'll keep you all updated Nana. It is horrible being miles away and knowing your dogs lives are in other peoples hands.. hands that think I'm being an idiot worrying so much. They don't hear the horror stories of how often dogs are shot/let loose from yards, even if contained. 

Molly; It has been ruined.. I just want to go home. The hours are passing pretty quick. I just need them to stay safe till I get home and then I can fix the kennel up and they'll be staying in there for a while when I go out. I am going to ring up another friend about the tarp and see if it's possible she could take them but I don't think she'll be able to . I may be able to do the boarding idea, I am hoping to have a look around tomorrow for something.

Thank you all.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

So... you left your dogs with your brother even though you know how irresponsible he is? Weren't you going to get a pet sitter or board them? I seem to remember you moaning for months on PBF about how you shouldn't go because your dogs would possibly not be safe. What happened to the whole "my dogs' lives are worth more than a week of fun" spiel?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Do the dogs permanently live outdoors or something?... they shouldn't be. Especially not a dog who is a bite risk. Get your friend to take the dogs somewhere else until you come back... problem solved.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> So... you left your dogs with your brother even though you know how irresponsible he is? Weren't you going to get a pet sitter or board them? I seem to remember you moaning for months on PBF about how you shouldn't go because your dogs would possibly not be safe. What happened to the whole "my dogs' lives are worth more than a week of fun" spiel?


Agreed. I hope to go these dogs are safe and will be okay until she gets home. But this should not have even happened. I feel for the dogs, not the OP. Considering it does, also, sound like the dogs are outside all the time. What a great situation to get innocent animals into. 0_o


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

WHO is supposed to be caring for these dogs while you are miles away? WHY are they outside unattended? 

When I leave, there is ONE person I trust enough to leave them with and she treats them like they are her own and I don't have to worry about them biting anyone in en event like this because they will not be alone at my house.

Why can't you call your brother and tell him to take care of the dogs properly? Why was he doing something that stupid at your house? If Serenity is a bite risk why would she be left outside unattended for even 5 minutes?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh wow, I can't imagine leaving my dogs with someone I do not trust. My collies go to their handler and my shelties go to a very close retired breeder friend. No one gets my Hunter - he always comes with me. The one time I left my Hunter he stayed with a family friend who loves him as well as I - he was so spoiled. I am sorry your planning didn't work out. It is difficult to find people to care for your animals but really is something that should have been in place long before you actually left. It is too bad your vacation was ruined due to this. Now I am going to call my pet sitters and thank them for being so wonderful.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope your dogs are okay when you get back from vacation...

This is why I only go camping and drive to where ever our vacation is.

I don't trust ANYONE to take care of my dogs.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, I will answer the questions in a minute. I just woke up.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

To clear things up; the brother that caused all this shit is not looking after my dogs. Serenity highly dislikes him and would go for him. My other brother is now feeding them at the moment. I’d never trust my eldest brother to care for my dogs.

Savage; When I booked my Bali flight, my sister originally was not going to go so I knew I could trust her with the dogs. A few months later she broke up with her stupid gf and I was stuck and had no choice to go, I wanted to stay home. We planned for my very trusted friend to look after Serenity, I trust her completely. She was doing a good job but mum wants her away from the house.

Caty; No, they don’t. When I am home, if I am working, Serenity is on the zip line but she is being moved to a kennel when I get back, Sunny has free roam of the yard. When I get home, if I am in my room (out the back, in the big shed) they come and go as they please and at night, they sleep inside. The dogs couldn’t stay inside while I was on this holiday, mum wont let the dogs in the house and they wouldn’t have wanted to stay in my room the whole time. Plus, I had a trusted friend who was staying in the house to care for them. I don’t have many friends and there is only one other person I can contact who could possibly help them, if she can take them, great. Some people have suggested trying to contact a boarding kennel.

Noodle; they do not live outside all the time. I don’t feel sorry for myself, I feel for them. They’ve done nothing wrong. I just want them to be safe. These two mutts mean everything to me. Also, they actually like being outside a lot, thats why they are given a choice when I’m inside my room to be where they want to be.

Dude and Bucks Mama; My friend. They are outside because they can’t be inside, mums house and her rules. Sunny does fine in the yard and Serenity was going to be contained the whole time so she couldn’t leave the yard. My eldest brother is a selfish prick, that is why. He didn’t do something at the house, he did something away from it and caused a problem. Cause when she is outside, if I am not home, she is contained and when I am home with her, she stays in the yard.

Liz; It was planned, things changed and it was re-planned. How was I to seriously see my IDIOT brother would have caused this? I didn’t. It didn’t even cross my mind.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

A few months later she broke up with her stupid gf and decided to come to Bali and I was stuck and had no choice to go*

To the last part of what I said to DNBM; When I am home with her, when I say 'she stays in the yard'. She wont jump the fence when I am home so she gets the choice to be where she wants.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I am sending good thoughts your way.
Hopefully everything will work out ok.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope everything is o.k. Finding people to trust is very difficult.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, both the dogs stayed in the kennel and behaved so if my friend can't do anything, at least I know they are safe and secure.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Tahlz said:


> Well, both the dogs stayed in the kennel and behaved so if my friend can't do anything, at least I know they are safe and secure.


That's good to hear. I'm sure you'll be happy to get home and see them for yourself, but maybe you can relax just a bit for now.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> That's good to hear. I'm sure you'll be happy to get home and see them for yourself, but maybe you can relax just a bit for now.


I can relax a lot more now. I still have a few concerns but if they didn't get out, i think they'll just stay in and behave. Still a while till we leave but I have some comfort at the moment. I'll get a different friend to check on them later on and make sure they are still behaving.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

build your dog a pen that they can't climb or
dig out of. have several people lined up to take
care of the dogs. find another place for the dogs
to stay while you're away.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> Savage; When I booked my Bali flight, my sister originally was not going to go so I knew I could trust her with the dogs. A few months later she broke up with her stupid gf and I was stuck and had no choice to go, I wanted to stay home. We planned for my very trusted friend to look after Serenity, I trust her completely. She was doing a good job but mum wants her away from the house.


I seem to remember you thinking about boarding because your mother would not allow someone to stay in the house. Why would you expect her to change her mind and then go anyway?


----------

